# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Smoked kahawai

## Shootm

After a recipe for what you put on your kahawai before you smoke them.

Was thinking about brown sugar and lemon juice.

----------


## hunter308

all i do is salt them overnight then rub some brown sugar into them and it is off to the smoker

----------


## veitnamcam

Brine overnight, rinse, brown sugar maybe some chilly powder smoke with manuka.
Works for me

----------


## Shootm

Thanks guys got two to do so I will try both methods.

----------


## Gibo

If you have a local market see if you can get some 'super seasoning'. Salt, garlic, chilli etc. once you smoke with that you wont want anything else.

----------


## Tommy

Dried garlic, salt, teeny bit of chilli, mixed herbs and brown sugar and a few teaspoons of water. Apply to brined fish, sit while you dig smoker out etc and in she goes.

----------


## hunter308

You won't catch me using chilli on any of my fish that is for heathens  :Psmiley:

----------


## samba

ditch the lemon and use a orange instead it will take away the bitterness of the lemon but still have good taste

----------


## Wardy

3L Water
1/2 cup Dark Brown Sugar
1/2 cup Cooking Salt
Place in plastic container, I use rectangle one with a lid, put fish in & O/N in fridge.
Grab a towell & pat fish dry , I dont rinse any of the stuff off & smoke to your liking.
Used this base recipie for 30 yrs & had no complaints

----------


## sakokid

You would be smoking crocs tho.... Not fish.

----------


## Ranger 888

I strongly feel that you shouldn't put salt on a saltwater fish: trout yes, but not snapper, kahawai etc. MY recipe is : rub brown sugar and black rum on the flesh, and let it dry overnight. Bung it in the smoker. Eat with fresh white bread spread with lashings of butter!

----------


## Micky Duck

50% brown sugar 50% salt...leave overnight or better still 2 nights being turned flesh down the 2nd so it can drain a tad then smoke and scoff.
bleed your fish asap after landing it and gill and gut soon after making sure to get rid of the bloodline/kidney area the same as for trout for same reasons.

----------


## GWH

> I strongly feel that you shouldn't put salt on a saltwater fish: trout yes, but not snapper, kahawai etc. MY recipe is : rub brown sugar and black rum on the flesh, and let it dry overnight. Bung it in the smoker. Eat with fresh white bread spread with lashings of butter!


Yep dark rum always goes good with the brown sugar when smoking Kahawhai or trout.

----------


## Gapped axe

Don't eat it, use it for bait

----------


## Ingrid 51

I’ve generally used Manuka for smoking but recently tried pohutukawa as the council trimmed a tree and did not remove the wood. I did! Even the leaves of pohutukawa will produce a golden brown finish to the flesh, when added to any smouldering wood for the last stages of the smoke.

----------


## Pistov

> I’ve generally used Manuka for smoking but recently tried pohutukawa as the council trimmed a tree and did not remove the wood. I did! Even the leaves of pohutukawa will produce a golden brown finish to the flesh, when added to any smouldering wood for the last stages of the smoke.


Pohutukawa is good, 
                             oak is even better, gives good colour and not at all bitter taste as manuka sometimes can be.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Pohutukawa is good, 
>                              oak is even better, gives good colour and not at all bitter taste as manuka sometimes can be.


Bitterness is from having the smoker too well sealed....you have to let the smoke out too!

I have been doing half brown sugar half sweet chilli sauce of late, oddly the Wife prefers the sweet chilly (hates hot stuff like chilly) while I prefer the brown sugar (drowns anything bland in Tobasco sauce)

----------


## Shootm

> I strongly feel that you shouldn't put salt on a saltwater fish: trout yes, but not snapper, kahawai etc. MY recipe is : rub brown sugar and black rum on the flesh, and let it dry overnight. Bung it in the smoker. Eat with fresh white bread spread with lashings of butter!



Id forgotten about this thread but as its been bought back here is a Kahawai with brown sugar and rum. Was bloody nice too.

----------


## veitnamcam

Wow thats pretty dark alright, not too strong then?

----------


## Shootm

> Wow thats pretty dark alright, not too strong then?


Nah mate it was really nice. 
Before you ask I can’t remember how much Rum we put on there.

----------


## sako75

Or consumed in the making of smoke Kahawai?

----------


## Beaker

I like the idea of rum smoked fish - if the Mrs likes the resulting fish, it may justify buying more rum!  :Have A Nice Day: 

Going to try this.

----------

